# Is this price ok for XPS 1530?



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

I just ordered a Dell XPS M1530 customized with the following config
Some of them are free goodies:

C2D T 8100 2.1 GHz, 3MB cache, 800 MHz fsb
Intel 965 express chipset mobo
Vista Home Premium
15.4” 1440*900 Crimson Red Body
2.0 mp web cam
8X DVDRW
8600GT 256Mb
2*2GB  (Total 4GB)
250 GB sata2 5400rpm
SoundBlaster Audigy Advanced Audio
Intel 4965AG wireless N Card
Dell Bluetooth Module
6 Cell Battery
90W Charger
Dell Wireless Bluetooth headset
8 in 1 card reader
Binder kit
Finger Print Security
Travel Remote control
Noise isolation ear buds
RJ-11 modem cable
1 Year Dell XPS Care



I got some discount on price with the help of my bro's friend in there.
The quoted price incl of taxex and shipping is 50613/-



Howz the deal guys?

I think i cud never get such config from compaq, HP or others at similar price. 
Now i feel i shud have opted for 1680*1050 for 2.4k more. But the dell guy over phone was saying that ull need it only if u work with CAD etc. I said i wud be doing gamin, photoshop, web page design and flash desighning. But he says theres nothin gr8 about that higher resolutions. Now me too begins to think that, coz usually that xreme HD res is found on 20~22" TFTs. Wat gud is it for on a 15.4" TFT screen. I think current 1440*900 is gud enuf.
wats ur opinion guys?


----------



## CHETAN MAJITHIA (Apr 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I just ordered a Dell XPS M1530 customized with the following config
> Some of them are free goodies:
> 
> C2D T 8100 2.1 GHz, 3MB cache, 800 MHz fsb
> ...


 
* Fantastic Deal* !!!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

thnx buddy


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW Man, how are u able to get that deal at that cheap price ? Anyways i can get that at same price ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I just ordered a Dell XPS M1530 customized with the following config
> Some of them are free goodies:
> 
> C2D T 8100 2.1 GHz, 3MB cache, 800 MHz fsb
> ...


Good deal.
Yahan cmos battery lene ke paise bhi nahi hai.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya, the deal seems gr8. Im getting almost 18k rebate. Cudnt believe at first. But this price is alost 18k less than the price given while we configure one at dell site with this config(after adding taxes too).


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 16, 2008)

gr88 deal.......
how did u got so much discount......?


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 16, 2008)

It is good to hear that u chose 1440*900 over 1680*1050 as the later will suffocate your GFx card when gaming. Playing game on that high resolution will be too much for a mobile 8600 GT.

U can also opt for Intel 9k series processors with 6 MB L2 cache. But they are costly as of now.

4 GB RAM is a good choice as more RAM is more better. But there are some issues with Vista and 4 GB. MS has a fix for them though, but u should really check them out.


----------



## acewin (Apr 16, 2008)

good deal, yeah as everyone wanna know the story of getting the deal finalized, heehe


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

I choose 4G coz there was no other gud option. They had only option for 3GB (1*2G and 1*1G) and 4GB(2*2G) only.
I was interested only in 2*1G, but it was unavailable. So the only choise was 3G nd 4G.
And 4G was just 1.4k more than 3G. And 4G was dual channel while 3G was not. SO i chose 4G.

acewin
will surely let u guys know when i get the stuff. They say ill take some 6 days, but ive heard stories that it might take as long as 3 weeks for delivery. 
But now the thing is shipped from Chennai. So i dun think itll take that long to ship it to Kerala.

@debsuvra
ya, me too was bit concerned bout the performance of 8600 MGT on Xtreme HD res. But i thoight of using only 1440*900 while gaming.Will it show ny kinda quality degradation in i dun game on native res?
It surely looks weired on non native res on desktop, but is that the same case with windows?


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Guys i am thinking of buying this ..
  XPS [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*M1210*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Intel                              Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4                              GB DDR Ram[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]120                              GB Hard Disk[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DVD                              Writer +-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13.3"                              Ultra True Bright Screen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lan                              + Modem[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wi                              - Fi + Bluetooth[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ATI                              Radeon 128MB[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Media                              Card Reader[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Built                              In Camera[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OS                              : Windows Vista Premuim[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stereo                              Speaker[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Weight                              1.8 Kg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Battery                              4.5 Hrs (9 Cell)[/FONT]
Rs 68K


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

Which 2.0 Ghz C2D proccy does it have?
The 9 cell bettery is real gud, but currently Dell is charging almost 8k for upgrading from 6 cell battery. Earlier it was bout 3k or somethin. So the 8k deal is not economic.

Nyway i think that the 68k price tag is due to tha fact its a ultra portable lappy.

BTW i cant find the model M1210 on Dell India site. Where did u find it?


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 17, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I choose 4G coz there was no other gud option. They had only option for 3GB (1*2G and 1*1G) and 4GB(2*2G) only.
> I was interested only in 2*1G, but it was unavailable. So the only choise was 3G nd 4G.
> And 4G was just 1.4k more than 3G. And 4G was dual channel while 3G was not. SO i chose 4G.



Surely dual channel is better option but there are some real annoyances regarding 4 GB RAM in Vista 32 bit.



dOm1naTOr said:


> @debsuvra
> ya, me too was bit concerned bout the performance of 8600 MGT on Xtreme HD res. But i thoight of using only 1440*900 while gaming.Will it show ny kinda quality degradation in i dun game on native res?
> It surely looks weired on non native res on desktop, but is that the same case with windows?



I think u know that running something in LCD in any other than the native resolution will make the pic weird to look at.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> It surely looks weired on non native res on desktop, but is that the same case with windows?



sorry, i meant - is that same case with games?

On normal Viewsonic 1912 and Samsung 932BN, i didnt see ny weirdness on non native resolution on games. But jusr to make sure, can nyone plz tell?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 17, 2008)

@dom.......

dude drool.....sweet deal though......

now be a good boy and tell us what did u do to deserve 18k rebate


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually the purchase is under EPP (Employ purchase program). Dell employs acn buy 3~4 products every year under such discounts. And its like he is gifting it to me, am im paying him what he pays for it. It just that simple.

The bill will be on his name, but the shipping address is mine. Dell's customer care says that bill name is transferable. I ll do if after i get hands on it.

@madjeri
where on TVM are u?
Im from Kottayam. Ive many friends there. My bro too is workin in TVM Infosys.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 17, 2008)

@devsubra:the problem is a 32bit os.he'll need 64bit vista for full utilisation of the ram


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 17, 2008)

u hav got a really sweet deal.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

its ok if the rams not fully utilized. I just need dual channel, thats why i opted 4GB.
And nyone knows if the full 4G is not detected, then will there be performance drop? Coz some 3.2G is detected and its still more than enuf for 2days apps. And this 4G dilemma will be rectified after Vista Sp1, I think.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

holy sh1t!!! wat a config for that price man 



_


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 18, 2008)

i am currently onsite in japan.....

but i work in nest technopark...infy is just next bldg...


----------



## gopz (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a copy of the Dell 64bit Vista, let me know if you need it. It would be still legal to use it with YOUR product key.


----------



## unni (Apr 18, 2008)

How did you pay? Did you transfer money to your friends account or did you pay using your credit card?


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2008)

Can this lappy be baught on EMI?


----------



## gopz (Apr 18, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Can this lappy be baught on EMI?


\

You can order it using your Credit Card and then convert it into EMIs by calling the Bank (if they have the facility)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2008)

Its been payed with a Credit Card.
And BTW, i have a copy of Vista Ultimate disc(non genuine) and i have choice of Home basic/Premium, business, Ultimate etc on installation pages.

SO can i install vista home premium with the new genuine s/n with that disc? I doubt coz its was an early release nd seems to be an OEM.

@gopz
thnx yaar. Where are u from?
And also, do dell provide XP drivers for their lappy which have only vista choices on product customization page?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi guys
i have some doubts.
If i choose 9 cell battery, then will i get it as an addition?
That is will i get both 6clll and 9cell?
Im asking coz, its just not justifiable that 9cell battery upgrade from 6 cell costs 8k!!!


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 19, 2008)

*@ dOm1naTOr* 

Its an US MODEL

u will not get 6 cell battery in it u will get 9 cell battery with it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2008)

So we ll have to pay 8k+price of 6cell battery for a 9 cell battery!!!!!!!!!!
Is it really worth it?
How much more backup will i get?

@rahulmig
is ur siggy means u can arrange Dell monitors for cheap?
Im looking for a 19" SE 198 WFP or a 1908 WFP. What price u can arrange it for?


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 20, 2008)

*@ dOm1naTOr* 
PM SENT


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2008)

k, thnx
will inform u if needed


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 23, 2008)

Today i contacted the sales executive nd he said, ther was a shortage for DVDRW. Notthat they have got it, the whole thing is under testing and will only be able to ship it on next week.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

oooohhhh!!!  no    I can't wait to see dat beauty till next week my buddy.

BTW, remember to ask them to sent the Vista Pre. DVD, instead of OEM(if OEM they wont sent u the disk).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 25, 2008)

I finally got it today morning.

I got the carry bag also. will post more details 2moro, will will do a detailed review too.


----------



## tusharlad (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi ! dOm1naTOr,

I M planing to purchase Dell XPS 1530 almost same as you. I have posted my details in new thread asking openion.
Please suggest me whether to buy it or not 
any modification etc.
Give me your review regarding your system.
Also send me your finalized configuration and what you have paid for it.
Please read my thread and please do suggest.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry, my OS went crappy when i tried to resize the partition using partition magic.
Now just reinstalled fresh copy of vista and all drivers....phew it was a mess

ill post the review today nite dude..
and i saw ur thread. I have some opinions. Get the 9cell battery. A 6-cell battery if not much of a use with such powerful proccy nd gcard. And using it for browsing with aero enebled nd decent brightness will last less than 2hrs only.

And the shipment was real fast, It took only 2 days after payment nd it reached home the 2nd day noon. Thens Dell started new production at Chennai. BTW Im from Kerala.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 2, 2008)

Here ive given a review of the lappy.
Sorry for the delay as i was too busy with xams, nd other college stuffs nd was already running short on attendances. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=817973#post817973


----------



## tekken (May 3, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I just ordered a Dell XPS M1530 customized with the following config
> Some of them are free goodies:
> 
> C2D T 8100 2.1 GHz, 3MB cache, 800 MHz fsb
> ...




Lots of kudos friend. But how did u do it man??????


----------



## gopz (May 7, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @gopz
> thnx yaar. Where are u from?
> And also, do dell provide XP drivers for their lappy which have only vista choices on product customization page?


 
Bangalore.

You can download XP drivers from the Dell website.


----------

